# Whats so your style?Whats not?



## MizBrightFuture (Dec 23, 2006)

What are your favorite styles of clothing/footwear/accessories?
What would you leave in the store no matter how nice it appears?


----------



## MizBrightFuture (Dec 23, 2006)

*I will go first*

*What are your favorite styles of clothing/footwear/accessories?*
*Tall boots-*I love em,skinny jeans look best with these
*Ballerina flats-*Bubble skirts and jeans are so cute w/these
*D'orsays*-I love the elegant look it gives,even though its work to make em stay on my heel
*Skinny Jeans-*I am small and i like when my figure looks more volumptous
*Flare Pants*-I love these soooo much
*Pencil skirts*

_*What would you leave in the store no matter how nice it appears?*_
*Booties*-they don't look nice w/skirts,i dont like the look of boots under pants
*Pointy toe flats-*Just not my style
*High rise pants*
*Relaxed fit straight leg pants*
*unbelted coats*
*Leggings*
*Oversized anything........*


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 23, 2006)

ok lets see.. 
Things I love.
peeptoes, and slingbacks.. or a peeptoe slingback! haha .
pencil skirts
pants that make my ass look good. I dont care what leg they have as long as my ass looks awesome in them. 
Hoodies. I love me some hoodies. haha

Things I cant stand

Fuzzy boots.. like the REALLY fuzzy kind. no thank you not my thing
mom jeans.. hah self explanitory.
CROCS... not my style. i am not into rubber shoes. 
acid washed jeans. they should have been left in the 80s.
(not that i dont love the 80s.because I Do!!.just those jeans... wow)
anything that isnt fitted.. straight leg jeans. . straight long coats. I dont think they are flattering for any figure. 
i could go on and on. i am quite picky while shopping. but i will stop here


----------



## oddinary (Dec 24, 2006)

*What are your favorite styles of clothing/footwear/accessories?*
- skinny jeans! I have always had drumstick thighs, now that I'm a bit slimmer, I'm hoping I can fit into them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- Patent red pumps! They are mad hot paired with skinny jeans!
- Pendant necklaces. I can never get enough of these!
- Leopart print flats or pumps. Gorgeous!
- any cute looking ballet flats!
- the gold chains, like the bracelets and vintage chanel bag nicole richie has been sporting lately!
- flat boots!
*What would you leave in the store no matter how nice it appears?*
- pointy shoes. any. flats or pumps, i can't take them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- necklaces with tons of beads, ribbons etc. too fancy and too "heavy" looking!
- small bags. some are cute, but they don't fit my body frame, so yep!
- sunglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love them, but they make my nose appear horribly big, hahah.
- CROCS! ick.
- straight leg jeans. :/ & pale washes! they make my legs look huge.
- peep toes. i like them, but i have ugly toes... goes for most open toes shoes, as well.


----------



## sharyn (Dec 24, 2006)

MAC-Attack, I agree with all of the things on your list!!

*YAY for*
*Artdeco Styles*
*Cardigans*
*peeptoes*
*wrap dresses*
*anything 40's style*
*Polo shirt with jeans -* my all time fave
*Ballet flats*
*Band shirt, black jeans (not skinny) and a studded belt. *
*anything patent*

*NOOOO for*
*fake designer whatever*. Pathetic. If you cant afford it, leave it.
*Boho. *I consider it a crime to humanity and good taste. With anything that comes with this trend : Skinny jeans. Hippie beads. Oversized bags. Huge sunglasses.  
*Hip Hop "style"*. My Nana asked if "those young men with them oversized pants... are they incontinent? They walk like they are. Poor boys." Oooooh and: leaving the price tags to your clothes doesnt make you look very smart/rich/sophisticated. 
*Jeans tucked in boots.* If you're not super cute and skinny, this will prolly make your ass look like a horse's. Still, if you're tiny and skinny, tight jeans with black boots _can_ look hot. _Unless you combine them with huge sunglasses and hippie beads... arrrgh_




*Fuzzy Boots,*
*Fuzzy Bags,*
*Fuzzy Whatver* - Roadkill aint sexy.
gotta agree on the *poined toe flats*. Aaaah, have you seen the newest "trend" - *trainers with heels*? Look like your average trainers only with a heel. Barf.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_ 

*Jeans tucked in boots.* If you're not super cute and skinny, this will prolly make your ass look like a horse's. Still, if you're tiny and skinny, tight jeans with black boots can look hot. Unless you combine them with huge sunglasses and hippie beads... arrrgh





{_

 

Horses ass!!!!Hahah!! its so true.. I pick my brother up from school (hes in high school)and I watch all the girls walk across the street .. wearing skinny jeans.. tucked into .. Uggs.. haha.. or the popular Leggings under the mini skirt.. with Uggs.. someone stop them!!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_. Aaaah, have you seen the newest "trend" - *trainers with heels*? Look like your average trainers only with a heel. Barf._

 





theres a reason I dont buy heels to run in ..argh....


----------



## MizBrightFuture (Dec 25, 2006)

uggs are UGGly imo,I can't find sunglasses i love


----------



## sharyn (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_ Leggings under the mini skirt.. with Uggs.. someone stop them!!!_

 
Leggins are from hell.So are uggs.Therefor...Uggs+Leggins=  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...term=ugg+boots 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_





theres a reason I dont buy heels to run in ..argh...._

 





Exacly!! Thats like a wedding gown with a hood. Why would you need that?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 26, 2006)

What are your favorite styles of clothing/footwear/accessories?
I'm addicted to those sort of kimono style tops, the ones with the longish sleeves
Wedge heel shoes. I can wear 4 inch heels all day everyday if they're wedges!
Fitted T Shirts
Peacoats
Long earrings

What would you leave in the store no matter how nice it appears?
Thick waist belts. I swear it's this seasons uniform!
Flats in general
Leggings
Skinny jeans
Pointy 'witch' shoes. I'm so over them!


----------



## faifai (Dec 26, 2006)

*What are your favorite styles of clothing/footwear/accessories?*

-unique blouses/T-shirts
-pointy toed flats (haha I'm the opposite of everyone so far)
-dark boot-cut jeans
-"ethnic" clothing (for me my ethnic background is Indian subcontinental, so I just wear all those clothes in addition to my "normal" clothes)
-"ethnic" jewelry (stuff I've picked up all over the world during traveling)
-RED! i love red shoes, shirts, jewelry, makeup, etc.
-long shirts over pants/short dresses over pants
-interesting shoes. i have many amazing examples of these haha
-clothing that fits! i hate seeing people in stuff that is clearly too big/small for them/unfitted.

*What would you leave in the store no matter how nice it appears?*

-leggings (not quite toned enough to pull these off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-Ugg boots
-thick waist belts (this looks like it could be cute, but I don't wear that whole style at all, so it'd just look funny over a T-shirt)
-Crocs
-pants with pre-made rips in awkward places
-skinny jeans. i'm only 5'2" and 34-25-36, so it makes me look very oddly proportioned.
-mini-skirts
-peep-toe shoes (i have funny looking toes)
-pants/sweats with a big word splashed across the ass: "Angel", "Pink", and one that really grossed the SO out, "Juicy". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-ankle boots
-round toe shoes, they make my feet look way too small
-big sunglasses that make one look like a mosquito


----------



## amoona (Dec 26, 2006)

Ok I agree on hating Uggs even though I own a pair lol. I don't think they're cute, they're just very warm and comfy and I get VERY cold so they're much needed in my closet. But I don't understand girls who wear them with mini-skirts and shit!! That's not cute!!!!


----------



## Raerae (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizBrightFuture* 

 
_What are your favorite styles of clothing/footwear/accessories?_

 
Hoodies, I'm addicted to clothing with a hood... Even though I never put the hoods up, i just totally love hoodies.  I like the real thin materials that aren't really for keeping you warm, there just totally cute...

Skirts...  I love how living in cali I can rock a skirt 365.  I just think there totally fem.  Short or long I love em all.  I really like having patterns on my skirts too.  It's such a great place to wear a pattern because it can be totally bold and cute, but not look out of place on like a long cute flowy skirt.

Strappy tops.  I love the cami, it's just so versitile, and can be dressed up and down, and sexed up and down depending on the occasion.

 Quote:

  What would you leave in the store no matter how nice it appears?  
 
Leggins under a mini...  it doesn't look cute on anyone who is more than 10 years old.  Your legs are like your BEST accessory, why hide them?

Flats...  I hate em...  I <3 the extra height, and the great shape a cute heel gives your legs.

Military style clothing...  Leave the G.I. Joe look to the boys... So not flattering on anyone...


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 26, 2006)

*What are your favorite styles of clothing/footwear/accessories?*
My style is kind of part rockabilly, part punkish, part whatever is cute, edgey yet classic, masculine meets feminine.
-30's-50's inspried items
-Pencil Skirts
-Lot's of black
-Dark, dark cuffed levi's 504 slouch straight leg jeans
-Hello kitty shirts
-Peep-toe heels
-Round toed shoes, especially boots
-Earrings from http://www.luckylooloo.com/

*What would you leave in the store no matter how nice it appears?*
-Leggings, I f-in hate em!
-Boots outside of jeans
-Skinny jeans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Furry boots
-Velvet clothes, especially those track suits
-Anything too 80's inspried
-Flared pants, especially jeans
-Denim mini skirts
-The Abercrombie/Hollister look
-Asymetric hems on skirts and dresses. So BEBE five years ago
-Hip-hop style, just not for me
-Coach bags, Tiffany's silver jewelry, anything too yuppie. Not for me.


----------



## girlstar (Dec 26, 2006)

Loves:
Ballet flats
Skinny jeans only with knee high boots 
Argyle sweaters!!!
Tweed shorts with leggings underneath and knee high boots

Hates:
Crocs worn to the mall/school/work/etc
Uggs
Skinny jeans with ballet flats
"Muffin tops" hahaha


----------



## neverfadetogray (Jan 8, 2007)

What are your favorite styles of clothing/footwear/accessories?
tight jeans with a little flare
skinny jeans
layering shirts - i do this all the time!
silver or black jewelry
flats - just about any, but i actually DO like the pointy-toed flats.
dresses
leggings
headbands/ribbons
long necklaces

What would you leave in the store no matter how nice it appears?
ugg boots! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bermuda shorts
jeans tucked into boots
tube tops
anything relaxed fit
clothes that aren't at all fitted - i'm not saying everything has to be skin tight but everything doesn't have to be overly loose and baggy either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anything from a store that puts their name all over all their clothes
LEGGINGS WITH SHORT SHIRTS - i hate hate hate this.


----------



## M1zScandalous (Jan 8, 2007)

*What are your favorite styles of*
*clothing/footwear/accessories?*
*- *Stiletos
- Big pretty belts
- Great slimming jeans
- pretty bags
- ceute  flats
- any kind of high heel boots
- fashionable tops *wrap over's, long tops, layering etc*
- funky zip ups
I GUESS ANY JLO STYLE.....I LOVE HERRRRR

*What would you leave in the store no matter how nice it appears?*
- ugly flats especially pointed toe flats...ewwwiee
- baggy jeans
- anything velvet
- leggings
- Nicole RItchie over sized sunglasses


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 8, 2007)

*My favs:*

The urban style such as the layered look (Lauryn Hill, Erykah Badu w/ a mix of Gwen Stefani, some 80's)
Chunky jewelry/ chunky accessories
Big earrings
Lots of Autumn/Earth tone colors (reds, oranges, browns, greens)
Skirts w/ pants
scarf’s (for head & neck)
Stilettos
chucks
slouchy boots
flats
wedge platforms
jeans that look worn
short jeans skirts with leggings
dresses with pants (depending on the type of dress)
belts that go along the waistline

*My hates:*
The glamour look (anything glittery)
Any clothing that has pictures of fruits in the middle and or on butt
Abercrombie and Fitch stuff/ Hollister stuff (I'm from California but I hate how Californians are perceived as surfers and preps)
Uggs
Flared pants
Pep toes
Crocs...gag
Hello kitty stuff (so middle school)
The gangster look


umm that's it for now, I can probably go on and on...


----------



## Yasien (Jan 9, 2007)

*What are your favorite styles of clothing/footwear/accessories?*
England Logos.
Leopard prints.
Anything that can be used as a funky outfit, and can be matched as a sleek looking one another time.
I love Visual & Fruit type clothing

*What would you leave in the store no matter how nice it appears?*
Shrugs
Short shorts
Big Sunglasses
Uggs
Those wierd Dawgz shoes that look like plastic with holes in them. 
Most things yellow.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 9, 2007)

I love too many different styles to pin it down easily, so saying what I WON'T wear is a whole lot easier.


*Flats: I can't walk in them. Like...at all. It's pathetic really.
*Skinny jeans: Everytime I think about buying  apair I think back to 4th grade. No.
*Exceedingly high platforms. Why? No. Not a chance.
*Anything cut on a diagonal and made to be "flowy". It simply doesn't suit me and I look ridiculous.
*Cap sleeve shirts. I won't wear them anymore. It looks weird on my shoulders, particularly as they become more defined. Ew. 
*Converse shoes. They're effing cute, but highly uncomfortable to me.
*Gold jewelry...looks awful on me.
*Zebra print. Leopard I can deal with, Zebra's a no go.
*Taupe.
*anything over sequined or cheaply sequined. Ick.
*"whiskered" jeans. I don't need an array of lines pointing at my vajayjay mk?

There's more but my dogs are being idiots, so...*shrug*


----------



## Showgirl (Jan 9, 2007)

*What are your favorite styles of clothing/footwear/accessories?*

*Ballerina flats-*the most versatile style of shoe in the world EVER, my ballet flats take me from work, to rushing about doing errands/having fun/shopping/meeting friends all day on a Saturday, to out for drinks and clubbing in the evening. I currently have four pairs in different fabrics and love 'em..... and they look GREAT with shoes, skirts or dresses... every woman should have at least one pair.

*Platforms*- I do three styles of boot/shoe: 1) flat, 2) platform, 3) wedge... and that's it! I don't mind some height, but I'm clumsy in heels, and have heavy calves which I think look stupid in anything with a delicate heel..... I *do* have six inch wedge platforms that I can run and dance in with ease though lol

*Full skirts-*of all lengths. I have a small waist and a HUGE bum and hips, so these are my godsend, they hide a multitude of sins and even out my shape. Currently TOTALLY in love with my stupidly full mid-calf 50s skirt which I stick a full net underskirt under for evening wear, but I also love my anklelength ballskirts, which are great for eveningwear, but I also wear EVERYWHERE as daywear during the summer (and bellydance in too) 

*Dresses - *Being (a) very much a classic "English pear" curvy type of shape as stated above, (b) tall and long in the body, and (c) a complete chaos magnet and retard of co-ordination, I've learned that the Frock is My Friend whenever I want to look presentable. Lots of women out there say that they're not "dress" type girls and stick to seperates, but you are SOOO missing a great trick if you don't have a dress or two in your wardrobe!!! "Nothing seems to match"/"half asleep when you dress yourself in the morning" type of wardrobe crisis day? Just fling on a little dress and a slick of lippie and you'll look fabulous head to toe, honestly! And if it's cold, just add a cardigan on top or trousers underneath (for a more modern twist). Trust me, a dress makes you look "dressed up" when you've not even got your brain switched on - it's the definition of "effortless glam"!!! 

*Polka dots - *oh MAN I spent SOOOOOOOO much money on clothes this summer when polka dots (my perennial favourite for MANY years) came briefly back into fashion. I think I ended up with about half a dozen tops, 2 pairs of shoes, TONS of quirky jewellry and accessories and (quickly counts 'em mentally) four different dresses, whoops!!! But I'll wear 'em all for years. Polkadots = love.

*Other prints - *For that matter, I have a real passion for most prints I can think of, and I probably wear more (and bolder) pattern than anyone else I know, it's almost a trademark thing, and I'm not afraid to deliberately (though with care) clash pieces too. Loud tea roses that would proudly grace your grannies' curtains? Yes please! Fruit prints oh yeah! Leopard, yummy. Stripes, bring 'em on, the bolder and brighter the better. Also dig Indian/ethnic printed stuff like batik and sari prints (though I do draw the line somewhat at tie-dye, it's just too "aging hippy" to go well with my uber-girlie style). Also have a particular fondness of brightly coloured tartan and make a point of wearing at LEAST one tartan accessory whenever I'm outwith Scotland just as a quirky little nod to my roots.

*Red and Pink - *All the girly colours, basically: everything from the softest baby pink, through dusky rose and muted red-plums, to shocking fuschia and full on scarlets, I love it all! I do wear other colours (lots of 'em) but me reds and me pinks are the BEST and do dominate my wardrobe 

*Glitter/sequins/jewels - *the compelling ability of anything shiny to attract me and my wallet is something I don't really understand and wish I could control! It's not uncommon for me to see six year old girls wearing the same hairclips/earrings/scarf as I've just purchased, and I really don't give a hoot, lol!

*Hats - *I'm an absolute SUCKER for girly, retro hats and must have at least a dozen "cute little burlesquey things" even though I simply don't get enough chance to wear them. Thrift stores are dangerous territory for me!


_*What would you leave in the store no matter how nice it appears?*_


*Grey and Beige*- open your eyes. Look out the window. Isn't there enough bland, bland, bland grey and beige in this universe without actually wearing it yourself? Hmmmmn? Colour is the best therapy IMHO. Put on something bright and pretty, and chances are, you'll very quickly end up feeling that way too.

*Stillettos-*Love 'em on other people, but with MY chunky calves they look awful. And I can't walk. And I hurt. Took me a long, long time to realise that I simply can't do that cute little Dita-esque peeptoe sandal, no matter HOW darling it would look with my latest cute little promdess....

*Anything with a prominent brand logo - *urk. If somebody wants me to promote their brand they can blinkin' well PAY me, lol!

*Trackpants and running shoes - *will wear these IN THE GYMN ONLY, IF I ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO ONLY, and that is EXACTLY where they belong.

*Really short skirts/hotpants - *Unless some incredibly benevolent fairygodmother waves a magic wand and gifts me with Kylie Minogue's rear end, this is not going to happen EVER....

*Leggings - *Look, I know they're back. And I know they actually MAKE SENSE. And actually look good with other stuff I like (full skirts, ballet shoes, etc). But look, I LIVED through the 80s, and leggins TRAUMATISED me the first time, OK?

*Baggy T-shirts - *I'm pear-shaped with nice, well formed DD boobies, a small waist, and a HUGE and UGLY bottom half. Anything baggy or shapeless on the top half makes me look UBER big. I will only wear shapes that are nice and fitted, its what suits me, and it took me something like 25 years to finally work that out.

*Burberry check - *the only print I will NEVER, EVER do. It's horrific!!!!


Hope this has amused and apologies for the uber-long post!


----------



## Katura (Jan 9, 2007)

My Turn!!!

*What are your favorite styles of clothing/footwear/accessories?*

*Heels.* Stillettos/wegdes/peeptoe heels/platforms/etc...Send them my way. I'm all of 5'2 and love every extra inch I can get *height wise...haha* And they don't hurt my feet! yay!
*Skinny Jeans* I've only got one pair, and I bought them about 3 years ago, before they even came 'back'. They make my bum look great, and my legs look uber long. *esp with those heels!*
*Plastic Framed Sunglasses * Okay...I'm a fan of big sunglasses...Mostly because little ones look crazy on my face.
*Pencil Skirts* They look hot. even hotter with a wide belt!
*Long Necklaces[B/] Not on me, because my cute DD's get in the way, but they look hot on other people!
Bikini's I live in my swimsuit. It's a favorite, even if it's a pain to find one I love.
Ugg's They arent cute, in the least. But they do keep my tiny feet warm. I love them. And after waterproofing them, they are even better!
T-shirts...That say something.  No, not like 'cutie' or 'sexy' but haha...I have a few,  I think they are funny..and as long as you're not wearing a different saying EVERY day I think its okay.

What would you leave in the store no matter how nice it appears?

Gaudy costume jewelery That's  not in my age bracket.
Flats. I do own a couple pairs. They never leave my house. I don't have flat feet and they make my super high arches paird with size 5 feet look outrageoulsy funny.
Flats with skinny jeans






 seriously. this just looks beyond odd.
Stripes They look awkward on me. Wider. weireder.
Oversized ANYTHING Guys in giant t's...that look like night gowns or dresses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Look in the mirror!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You DO NOT look 'Gangter'...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cartoons Hellokitty, strawberry shortcake, tinkerbell...blah blah blah. It doesnt look good.
Anything TOO Tight  Wearing a size 00 when you're not creates the muffintop syndrome and is not a good look.


I could go onnnnnn and onnn...But I'll spare the time and let someone else post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 9, 2007)

Favourite clothes?

New Rocks
Black vest tops
Victoriana style shirts and tops
Corsets
Lace and netting on things
Denim miniskirt I made
Tweeds/Plaids/Tartan mini skirts

I make quite a lot of my own clothes for wearing out of work, at work I am currently sporting tweeds and cardigans in a kinda sexy officewear thing. 

I just made a long black skirt with lace trim and pleat and I just bought a pattern for an underbust corset, which hopefully I will be making soon. 

I'm starting to dress up more, I used to hang around in baggy jeans and trainers, and hoodies. I still do to a certain extent, but I like to express myself more these days, and actually show off myself a bit more.

What would I leave behind?

Anything pink, white, or baby blue
Anything top that wasn't fitted (aside from a comfy hoodie)
Things with no structure or shape to them
Skinny jeans.


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jan 10, 2007)

Cardigans(esp over a cami, but over anything really), trouser jeans, slightly slouchy bootcut jeans, plaid flannel button up shirts, maryjanes, printed skirts, peacoats, and red, burgundy, black and deep purple are all very *me*

I could and would never wear so so many trends, but to name a few, destroyed jeans, anything with words like "flirt" or "cutie" on em, crocs, fuzzy boots, pointy toed shoes of any kind, boots tucked into jeans(this can sometimes work on others but I'd never do it myself), fleece jackets(particularly those awful denali jackets...there are better jackets out there that look less....ahem.)

.....and I don't wear high heels. They look hot. but I'm on my feet all day. Bad for my feet, legs, and back in the long run so, no thank you.


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 12, 2007)

Everything shimmer said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus....

Favourites:
1. Stilettos, strappy sandals, heeled ankle or knee-high boots
2. Nicely tailored fitted black blazer/pants 
3. Well made boots cut jeans
4. Coach bags (Coach has acceptable price points for me I wouldn't pay 2 grand for an LV bag)
5. Anything made in Italy
6. Ray Bans
7. Sexy and comfortable lingerie/underwear (nothing beats a pretty and comfortable bra) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8. Military style jackets 
9. Cozy, snuggly winter mittens and scarves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11. Fishnet stockings! (I don't get a chance to wear often but I love them!)
12. Earrings
13. Swarovski jewelry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



14. I'm with Stupid T-shirts (just joking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Leave em's:
1. Skinny jeans
2. Flats
3. Pumps (I love em but I can't wear them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
4. Anything too flowy and bohemian (I can't pull that look)
5. Peasant blouses (I look crappy in them)
6. Taupes, beiges, earth tones (washes me out)
7. Cheap beading
8. Overly trendy items 
9. Barely there skank wear (nuff said)
10. Over priced "casual wear" (you know what I'm talking about the 120 dollar designer "casual Ts" with the 300 dollar designer "just bumming around" jeans. Drives me nuts when people pay designer prices to achieve the "low-key street" look. To me that is the most pretentious thing you can do, at least look like the money was well spent. Okay done with my ranting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## 8th_deadly_sin (Jan 14, 2007)

*What's my style?*
*Black eyeliner-* I can't live without it. Even if you are super [ugly] you can color your whole face with it and it won't be bad.
*Skinny Tank Tops*- I love Love* LOVE *them with a passion. You can pair them with almost anything. If a shirt is too high, throw a black or white tank under it. Simple.
*Dark Wash Jeans- *I really don't like pale jeans, even though I have a few. But I have this pair of skinny Jordache's with gold string darkwash. If I was a cartoon character, I would wear those.
*Black Lace-* It really flatters a lady who can be on the not so femme side, and it's not to bang bang. Lace on the inside collar of shirts makes me so very happy.
*Polka Dots*
*Pencil skirts*
*Big boots*
*Skinny belts*

*What I can't stand*
*Purple sunglasses with white rims- *We're not in a chocolate factory.
*Flats-* I can't stand them really. Especially when they show the top of my feet. Ah!
*Plaid- *Do I really have to say anything?
*Polyester-* Again, Do I really have to say anything?
*Uggs-* Never ever owned a pair, never ever will.
*Earth tones*
*Peasant tops*
*Khaki*
*Baggy clothes!* Especially henious.


----------



## Happy-Diamond (Jan 20, 2007)

*cool a topic where i can spill out my fashion frustrations!!
Well well, where shall i begin ...*

*What are your favorite styles of clothing/footwear/accessories?*
* skirts, casual or classy
* 3/4 jackets and vests
* gilets (wore them be4 they were in fashion)
* Turtle neck tops, V-neck tops, blazers, blouses, polo shirts
* Slacks.
* dark blue denim, i am in general allready into dark colours.. as black, dark blue and earthy tones.
* Accesories, belts, necklaces, earrings basicly anything that stands out and is shiny and sparkly. I also love ethnic jewellery with arabic influences.
* PURSESS i'm a BIG BIG addict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* watches, i loooove the watches from Guess, and D&G.
* Sunglasses, i'm allways looking forward to summer cuz then i am able to wear them. Unfortunatly i live in Holland, no need to say more lolll.
* scarves
* for at home, casual lounging pants.
* I love the style from the '30 it was so feminine with the pearls and everything! 
* shoes, pointy toes, slingbacks,peep toes, high heeled pumps (love hate relationship), ankle boots, high heeled boots, sneakers (puma's or adidas)

*What would you leave in the store no matter how nice it appears*
* as most of you i am not a big fan of the "skinny" jeans, the word says it allready. You have to be skinny to be able to pull them off. And i allready faced it .. i aint skinny! So nexxxxt!
* Uggs, specially the ones with fur and pompons on them. One girl was wearing those and i thought a rabbit was hanging there lolll.
* Shoes: Round toes,they give my feet a weird shape. (too bad cuz i really love them) and platforms
* Leggings
* mini skirts or bermuda shorts with boots underneath.
* plastic accesories.
* heavely printed fabrics
* Anything wide and baggy.
* Anything with the brandname written on in huuuge letters
* fakes,no need to say more.
* pants tucked into boots, specially the knee-long ones. Looks kind of tacky IMO 

gosh i wrote more than i wanted, but i was on a role. Can't stop when im inspired


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh dear. . I love so much of the stuff you guys hate. The joys of England. . But my loves are:

- Leggings with knitted dresses
- Big, bright bags especially yellow and blue
- Round toe ballet pumps, in all colours
- Skinny jeans, especially white and black
- Lots of layers in thin cardigans in black and grey
- Cotton and silk scarves wrapped round your neck like a Cowboy
- UGG boots, they are so warm and cute
- Oversized dresses and jumpers
- COloured skinny jeans in red, yellow and green

I HATE

- Pointy-toed stilletos
- Long boho skirts
- Thongs peeping over jeans
- Kaftans
- Wedges on shoes which aren't sandals
- Kitten heels
- Wide-legged jeans
- High waisted jeans


----------



## Peaches (Feb 21, 2007)

*What are your favorite styles of clothing/footwear/accessories?*
Bardot Jeans, ripped & distressed, skinny leg, straight leg or bootcut. Love them all. 
Babydoll tees. Abercrombie, Hollister, etc. Cute clothes. Hoodies. Ugg boots. DC sweatband. 
Getting into high waisted skirts, with tanks for club wear, with cap sleeve shirts for the office. 3/4 footless tights. Long pendants with cute charms like skulls & owls. 
Flat boots with the tiniest kitten heel, almond toed & slouchy. In black, tan, red, cream. I love boots. Slouchy, ruched ankle boots with oversized tees & tights. Fitted knit dresses. Cream dresses with black accents & a black cropped leather jacket. 
Oversized bags & sunnies. 

*What would you leave in the store no matter how nice it appears?*
Hm.. Anything that I cant find cheaper elsewhere. Or anything super skin tight. 

and cowboy boots. Ew!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Feb 21, 2007)

*loved*
stillettos <333
fitted tees
tight, flared jeans
ankle boots
tunics
big earrings (i have a big head, so they look nice on me)
bright colors
tall boots over jeans

*unloved*
really light colors (they just don't look nice on me with my pale skin and black hair)
track suits (wtf? why would you wear a jogging suit if you're not jogging?)
flats (i just don't like them.. with anything. idk why)
leggings
uggs
the whole abercrombie/hollister look
vans
beachy stuff


----------



## redhead2000 (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_MAC-Attack, I agree with all of the things on your list!!

*YAY for*
*Artdeco Styles*
*Cardigans*
*peeptoes*
*wrap dresses*
*anything 40's style*
*Polo shirt with jeans -* my all time fave
*Ballet flats*
*Band shirt, black jeans (not skinny) and a studded belt. *
*anything patent*

*NOOOO for*
*fake designer whatever*. Pathetic. If you cant afford it, leave it.
*Boho. *I consider it a crime to humanity and good taste. With anything that comes with this trend : Skinny jeans. Hippie beads. Oversized bags. Huge sunglasses.  
*Hip Hop "style"*. My Nana asked if "those young men with them oversized pants... are they incontinent? They walk like they are. Poor boys." Oooooh and: leaving the price tags to your clothes doesnt make you look very smart/rich/sophisticated. 
*Jeans tucked in boots.* If you're not super cute and skinny, this will prolly make your ass look like a horse's. Still, if you're tiny and skinny, tight jeans with black boots can look hot. Unless you combine them with huge sunglasses and hippie beads... arrrgh




*Fuzzy Boots,*
*Fuzzy Bags,*
*Fuzzy Whatver* - Roadkill aint sexy.
gotta agree on the *poined toe flats*. Aaaah, have you seen the newest "trend" - *trainers with heels*? Look like your average trainers only with a heel. Barf._

 

You and I must be twins because we think just alike!


----------



## kenmei (Feb 28, 2007)

My style is pretty basic. I enjoy the laid-back "California" girl look (but I abhor A&F), but I also love wearing anything sophisticated, sexy, and quirky.

What are your favorite styles of clothing/footwear/accessories?
- Very little make-up. Despite my budding fascination with it, I am almost embarassed to say that I go out the door to school with just lip gloss on my lips, but it's true, and for now, I don't have the time, money, and patience to do anything more in the morning. I'm kind of an au naturale type of girl. That likes looking at make up. *rolls eyes*
- Comfy, versatile sneakers to school.
- Pretty 2-inch strappy heels for more formal events. I love my fancy shoes.
- Simple, skinny tank tops that hug my curves. As someone said before, they can be worn with almost anything, or alone.
- Blue flared jeans. A staple.
- Black trousers.
- Ls and SL, curve-hugging tops in blue, green, white, beige for everyday wear.
- RED! Not that flaming, orange red, but that deep crimson kind. I love how it makes me stand out.
- Cute shirts. "When I told you I liked you, I was a Lion." <Insert picture of a lion here> 
- Layering. Sometimes, I get lucky and make a really pretty combination.

What would you leave in the store no matter how nice it appears?
- Skinny jeans. I am neither tall enough nor possess thoughs slim enough to look good in them, and very few women do.
- Polka dots. I know some girls wear by them, but I look silly if I wear them.
- Abercrombie and Fitch. Just overpriced for what they have to offer. 
- Hollister Co. See above. (Not that you can buy anything anyway, with that magnicifcent MAZE they build into every one of their stores AND the lack of proper lighting.) Because all Californians surf, right? *rolls eyes*
- Anything that looks like a hooker might wear.
- Anything my mother has worn aka jackets w/ shoulder pads, flower prints and beading, bright neon colors.
- Too much makeup. I would like to wear makeup to enhance what I already have, not to hide and I hate seeing it on others.


----------

